
Democrats and Republicans agree: If you can mine it in space, it’s yours - cryptoz
http://arstechnica.com/science/2015/11/democrats-and-republicans-agree-if-you-can-mine-it-in-space-its-yours/
======
DrScump
posted earlier today here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10544841](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10544841)

